
Ask HN: Is this result validation of my product? - password03
Hello,<p>In the past three weeks I have launched three landing pages. Two based around watches, which didn&#x27;t really get anywhere.<p>The third was www.oysteralerts.com which I built and launched on Tuesday. After posting to HN, IndieHacker, Product Hunt and a WhatsApp group I am in, I have 11 pre-registrations along with a handful of those people commenting about how useful this is! A PH employee has even reached out and wants to feature this on the front page.<p>What has excited me most is the PH feedback and random people from the internet signing up.<p>Is this enough to show validation of my product? Right now I am thinking to ditch the other two ideas and roll with this for the moment.<p>Thanks
======
benologist
To really test those ideas you'd be better off engaging with people who are
obsessed with watches or saving money, there are probably communities
dedicated to those things, sites where you submit startups for feedback are
not a good substitute.

~~~
password03
I agree but it seems difficult. I am not really involved in many communities
and most don't like to be spammed with links.

My other idea [https://www.chronodaq.com](https://www.chronodaq.com) is a
private marketplace for professional watch dealers, like a stock exchange. It
is ultra difficult to speak to that domain as it is a conservative business. I
ultimately need to ask people about their business process for sourcing,
trading and valuing watches which is somewhat proprietary.

I'm kind of stumped on how to get real validation on that one to be honest.
There are proven businesses for diamonds such as polygon.net but I need to
talk to people.

Oyster Alerts is easy and has the most engagement now so I think that is going
to be my focus and get an MVP out the door.

